# Our daily meals/diets vs. theirs!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My diet every day consists of:

A.M: Chocolate chip bagel/cream cheese....lots of coffee
Snack: candy,bubblegum,ice coffee
Noon: peanutbutter/marshmallow fluff sandwich, diet coke
Dinner: whatever is on the way home...Chinese, subs, mcdonalds, lucky charms cereal,diet coke
Snack...candy, ice-cream, sometimes more Fluff

Lacie meals for the day consists of:

A.M: Stella and Chewys wet(thx Crystal), Fromms Duck & sweet potatoe, shredded boiled chicken on top(yes...I finally learned how to cook something)some veggies and water to drink.

5 different types of vitamins: probiotics,DGP, immunity,glucosamine,fish oil.

Snack: carrot, peas

Dinner: same as A.M Dinner without the vitamins

Snack: carrots, peas, Fromm kibble

Amazing how the diets differ!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That's cute. I am sure that it is common in urban diet for both dogs nd their companions.

I am doing limited dairy now - no longer strict vegan but now a vegetarian. Mine consist of either oatmeal w/ almond milk or pierogi with home fries, both with some fruit - apple, strawberries, blueberries. I pack my lunch which is either a humus wrap or a cheese sandwich, or soup or pasta dish or casserole that I make on the weekend. For dinner I make a rice dish (love tofu basil and chili with vegs) or I use wraps and make up a burrito with vegs, or something like that. I cook rice and potatoes for the week each weekend in my steamer. Steaming is the best way to cook potatoes.
At night I might have popcorn.



Luck:
Pierogi or ricotta cheese in the AM
1/3 cup of RC hepatic kibble left for the day
snack - apple of carrot with my dog sitter
no dinner, though he gets a spoonful of mine - he loves pasta
ice cream or frozen yoghurt each night before bed with coconut oil and powder vitamin; he usually has his kibble with the ice cream, sometimes he eats it during the day
Popcorn if I have it as a snack at night


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah! ours aren't that different. Mainly protein with some fruit and/or veg. (no grains no dairy, only clean ingredients. No additives etc. Paleo diet. 

Bacon (cleanest I can get, no added nitrates) and fried banana and for breakfast.
Leftovers from dinner for lunch or some form of meat stir fried with different kinds of flavourings/sauces, homemade, like buttery flambed brandy with coconut cream (a fav.) and a fruit salad with coconut cream on for dessert. 
Some form of meat with veg. either more elaborate like Lamb Tagine I am making tonight or basic like a steak with roasted veg. Only occasionally a small potato or a bit of rice. 
snacks, Coconut cream strawberry mango and banana popsicles. Dark chocolate, occasional olive oil sea salt chips, occasional dried fruit, fruit, very limited snacking though.
Water with lemon, herbal tea or coffee with coconut cream for drinks. 

The girls get a home cooked meal that I prepare and freeze that consists of a blend of a blend of different meats, veg. potato or sweet potato and fruit, added enzymes, calcium and oil. They also love bits of the snacks except for the choc of course


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm....breakfast for my 3 consist of rotating not only various protein sources but brands of frozen raw. Cuz you know, they have to get a variety of proteins for optimal health. Breakfasts start out with an appetizer of raw goats milk for all 3 along with Senior Blend for Zoe and Poppy/Scuttelaria Blend (for pain) for both Jett and Zoe. All 3 get a week out of the month of Detox. Then in their breakfast they all get virgin cold pressed coconut oil, fish oil, K9 Liquid Health Level 5000, Probiotics (that get rotated between 2 different brands) and Jett and Zoe both get DGP (anti-inflammatory). I feel like a mad scientist with a lab table full of stuff in the mornings. lol Dinner is easier since most of their supplements go in their breakfast. (Oh and Zoe is getting 2 other supplements for her Cushings at both meals.) Then I make sure they all get a bit of frozen tripe a few times a week.

Lets see, now for me....breakfast this morning consisted of 2 cups of coffee and a KitKat. Meals are most often whatever sounds good on the way home that has a drive through. I'm lucky if I remember to take my own probiotics and multi-vitamin. Joann, I think you and I could be very good friends. :blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oops! sounds like I am saying the girls get the same all the time. They don't, they get a rotation of all different meats/organs and fruits/veg. and get egg and banana pancakes sometimes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pups get almost 1/4 c. kibble (dry) & 1/8th of an egg for breckie. Dinner is protein--Quiona, lentils (puy) steel cut oats (small spoon only) cottage cheese, boiled white chicken, or white fish with green beans, asparagus, carrots/peas, sweet potato or other veggies & a tiny spoon of rice---white. Snacks are few but usually apple, carrot sticks, middle part of the salad stalk, water cress or plain Greek yogi. I give them coconut oil or extra virgin (Greek) olive oil about 2-3 times a week. They get supplements, flax seed & plaque off mixed in their food. 

I eat a huge breckie (DH does breakfast) or I do steel cut oats w/fruit, flax seed, sunflower seeds & almond milk. Dinner is usually about 3:30 or 4:40 PM and a source of protein, veggies, and/or salad or home-made soups. We only eat 2 meals a day w/a snack at night. Apples or nuts or dates are my snacks. In the summer we eat ice-cream (gelato) as often as we can!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Usually i stop at McDonald's on my way to work and get a coke and egg and cheese biscut or i'll stop at the grocery store and get a asiago cheese bagel and a gatorade. Lunch if at work is a lean cuisine or healthy choices (makes no sense considering my breakfast). For snack at work i eat a banana and a greek yorgurt or hummus and carrots or celery. Cookies and candy are my downfall i could eat them all day! Dinner used to be drive thru or what ever was convient, but i've been making dinner in the crock pot the past couple of weeks and it's so nice to not have to stop somewhere and get something for dinner. I was eating very healthy this summer (no grains) and was losing weight, there was and is alot of stress in my life at the moment and i'm a huge stress eater, so trying to get back to eating healthy again.

With the kids, they get a frozen raw diet (like Crystal i rotate protein and company's) i also add their probiotic and fish oil. For their evening meal same thing frozen raw, i add probiotics, cold pressed extra virgin coconut oil, CoQ10, immunity blend, liquid glucosamine and seacure. It just makes it so much easier to add most of their supplements for their dinner versus breakfast. For snacks they get either chicken jerkey that i let sit o/n in apple cider vinegar before making into jerky (that i just made for the first time that wasn't an epic fail) :aktion033: or bravo training treats pieces of fruit. I asked Darwin's about the green tripe and i don't know if i could handle that just yet, so i am going to try Dr. Harvey's power patties, i have heard they stink as well, but probably not near as bad as frozen type. I was thinking about the Honest Kichen Pro Bloom for goats milk (i wanted to try goat's milk for the kids since it had been mentioned in other threads on here before) unfortunately i cannot find raw goats milk in my area, so i might do the dehydrated unless i can find it.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace eats way better than I do. Of course he would rather have food if I would give it to him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine eat Fromm and a little fresh pet vital or natural balance turkey roll for a topping . 
There snacks are green beans, fresh carrots, banana, apple, peas, cucumbers , and melon
They get part of an egg sometimes, and yogurt. 
I eat pretty healthy, whole grains and lean meat, lots of fruits and vegetables, but if I want a cookie or pie or candy...... I have it!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Walter...if I EVER win the lottery, I'm going to pay you BIG BUCKS to come be our personal chef!
Crystal...oh yea...very good friends...like your idea of eating people food...right up my alley...at least till I win the lottery!
Amazing to me how well our babes eat...nothing like when I was growing up and we wld slap down some Mighty Dog and call it the day...HA!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ummm, I want to eat at Maureens house! I would eat either hers or possible the dogs meals! Banana pancakes are too delish!!

For me, just suffice it to say, I spend a lot more time and effort on my dogs diets then my own. Hmmm...I might need to rethink this??


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Ummm, I want to eat at Maureens house! I would eat either hers or possible the dogs meals! Banana pancakes are too delish!!
> 
> For me, just suffice it to say, I spend a lot more time and effort on my dogs diets then my own. Hmmm...I might need to rethink this??


Yup...I thought the same....but I don't like Bananas and neither does Lacie...if Maureen wld just leave those out...I would invite myself over


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I need my meat so Walter's off the hook as far as being my personal chef. Now Maureen on the other hand... well there are days that I would like nothing better than to go move in with her and let her be my personal chef!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would love to cook for you all. Pop on a plane and I will get cooking


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well ours:

For me:-
Breakfast, normally a slice of toast or some cereal with coffee coffee and more coffee 

Snacks - I have a coffee or can of coke mid morning

Lunch - normally a sandwich, today I had a cheese and ham sandwich

Dinner - just whatever I decide to cook when I get home, maybe pizza tonight or macaroni cheese yum!


Now for Sammy:

Well he gets his wet meat and some kibble in the morning, he also has a little bit of dry toast as he likes to eat off my plate  whatever i'm also having.

He has his kong with some kibble and organic peanut butter when I leave for work

He has a treat stick snack midday, sometimes apple and then

dinner he has same as breakfast. He has a sensitive tummy so we have to be careful about what he can eat, veg he loves but can tend to make him sick. So we stick with what we know agrees with him for now.


----------

